# Exotic diet



## myfishatemydog (Nov 16, 2005)

so when i get my 6 caribes, i'm gonna host a weekly gladiatoral match between them and whatever poor animal that i can buy from pet shop without burning a hole thru my wallet- i call it a match but i predict that everybody will know the result like back of their hands. it's all for good ol'college entertainment. Just a reason for the guys to get togather on a weekday and crack open a nice can of bud light. but i suspect that my fishes won't have as much of a good time as us what with all the junk in their belly. I mean the other 6 days of the week i will be taking care of them like they came out of my own womb but just one day of feeding them rats, hamsters, lizards, birds and maybe even giant spiders- will they able to handle it?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

You have to be joking? If you actually want to take care of your fish, feeding them this kind of crap on a weekly basis is absolutly horrible for them imo. I think its disturbing the fact your even thinking this, but if you must, MAYBE once a month. If you really get a kick out of watching this kind of abuse, why not just stick to fish? Much better for them.

Oh yeah, just wanted to add... If you actually want to watch some 'gladotorial combat' why not get something that can actually put up a fight? What your doing is more like 'feeding the christians to the lions'... imo of course.







truly disturbing.











myfishatemydog said:


> so when i get my 6 caribes, i'm gonna host a weekly gladiatoral match between them and whatever poor animal that i can buy from pet shop without burning a hole thru my wallet- i call it a match but i predict that everybody will know the result like back of their hands. it's all for good ol'college entertainment. Just a reason for the guys to get togather on a weekday and crack open a nice can of bud light. but i suspect that my fishes won't have as much of a good time as us what with all the junk in their belly. I mean the other 6 days of the week i will be taking care of them like they came out of my own womb but just one day of feeding them rats, hamsters, lizards, birds and maybe even giant spiders- will they able to handle it?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> so when i get my 6 caribes, i'm gonna host a weekly gladiatoral match between them and whatever poor animal that i can buy from pet shop without burning a hole thru my wallet- i call it a match but i predict that everybody will know the result like back of their hands. it's all for good ol'college entertainment. Just a reason for the guys to get togather on a weekday and crack open a nice can of bud light. but i suspect that my fishes won't have as much of a good time as us what with all the junk in their belly. I mean the other 6 days of the week i will be taking care of them like they came out of my own womb but just one day of feeding them rats, hamsters, lizards, birds and maybe even giant spiders- will they able to handle it?


[/quote]

He speaks the truth


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

hey man whatever floats yer boat........i heard feeding dogs increases color :laugh:


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

You should pour some beer in the tank also so your fish can drink with you.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

Instead of weekly i think it should be monthly or more


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

dont everyone flame this guy, he's a newb. when we all got piranha we were all thinking, im gonna feed it fish all the time, im gonna feed it mice all the time, im gonna feed it my grandma.... etc etc etc

dude, its not advaisable to feed ur p's weird food, for main reasons, such as they dont always eat mamalian flesh so it is bad for them, also it is cruel to feed other pets to piranhas in the wild that is fine, as things like that happen, and its a way of life, as elton john once said... 'the circle of life'


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah.. this idea really isn't so healthy for your P's. If you want to see them tear something up, just use fish. If you do follow through with mammals and lizards, and post the happenings here, you should expect some flaming. Have a good time no matter which way you go.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u are an idiot or a asshole cant decide yet


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

large spiders??? are you sadistic? wouldnt the venom kill the p's?


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

That just sounds nasty...If you want to impress your friends at least stick too fishes and other water animals.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

ok but you like watching animals suffer?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

" i'm gonna host a weekly gladiatoral match between them and whatever poor animal that i can buy from pet shop"

this really bothered me *shudders* disturbing


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i used to feed my caribes mice and pinkies. bu ti wouldnt do it all that often.. i mean when u have piranhas ur really eager to try this i guess especially as a newbie.. i dont really see it being bad for the fish as its meat its fresh and thats waht they do, but yeah i wouldnt do it all that often like u are sayin nor would i do all those variety of animals as there is always the outside chance that the prey can actually injure the fish by either scrathing an eye or actually biting back so i would do it very rarely but its ur fish and ur choice so people dont really have the rite to get on u like this but of course itll happen.. just do wuts best for you and for ur fish thats all i can tell u


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

it's your decision. I personally wouldn't do it.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

not to mention how hard it is going to be keeping acceptable parameters on the water conditions in that tank if he does it every weekend.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

he shouldn't be flammed for feeding animals to his p's, no matter what animal it is. every animal must eat other animals to survive, it's the way of life. he should be flammed for wanting to take care of his p's so well, but wanting to feed them stuff that is horrible for them. sure it's fun to watch p's tear open a mouse or a bird (discovery channel rocks!!), but it's not healthy for them at all in an aquarium

just my 2 cents


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> You should pour some beer in the tank also so your fish can drink with you.










ok







well the i was thinking somewhere along your lines before i got mine but as i did the follow-up research i realized it was niether healthy or humane(only in the way your speaking of) but if you care about your fish and want some good entertainment i would get some good strong fish and watch the chase insue instead of a helpless creature floating at the top of the water


----------



## Ali (Jun 5, 2005)

HEy how about putting a gold watch in the tank and then have your friends try and get it with the Caribes gaurding it.







But seriously I don't think the spiders or bird feeding is a good idea because it might get messy, ex. feathers, legs,etc...


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

I think he just wants to offer food that will be available in the wild. spiders and birds I can see getting eaten by piranhas but hamster i dunno because I have some dwarfs and they look sooo cute and funny I would never have the heart to do that.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO 
never post sh*t like this on p-fury lol.

do what u want im not gonna stop nor encourage u.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Maybe feed your reproductive organ to your fish so you cannot reproduce.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Maybe feed your reproductive organ to your fish so you cannot reproduce.


Haha


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

Onion said:


> Maybe feed your reproductive organ to your fish so you cannot reproduce.


Haha








[/quote]

i like the smile


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

feeding things like that to your p's is going to make yuor tank pretty messy man. It's also not that good for them, but hey their your piranha's...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

wow, ur gonna drop a bird into ur tank? a spider? are u a fckn moron...do u have like NO respect for life....u and ur friends should be put into a aquarium fulla piranha's...lets see Gladiator Combat then..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, two warnings in one thread - that just made my day









I think the next one who - deliberately - breaks our board rules (such as treat all members with respect), will get the boot for a couple of days - it's the same gawddamn crap over and over again, and thruthfully, if you guys don't want to listen, the hard way probably is the only way to get the message across


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Wow, two warnings in one thread - that just made my day
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















first time i didnt get a warning in one of these kind of threads


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

if you want to use livefoods use aquatic ones, ya its boring compared to mice and sh*t but its better for your p. maybe something like a larger crayfish or freshwater clams or something. i saw a p eating a freshwater clam and he cracked the shell! you can get them off of liveaquaria.com, theyre hella cheap


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

kingsnar said:


> if you want to use livefoods use aquatic ones, ya its boring compared to mice and sh*t but its better for your p. maybe something like a larger crayfish or freshwater clams or something. i saw a p eating a freshwater clam and he cracked the shell! you can get them off of liveaquaria.com, theyre hella cheap


 AZN supermarkets have clams cheaper than live aquaria $1 for ALOT and no shipping


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i would say no. id be lying if i didnt say i love watching piranha tear apart "exotic food" but in a tank atmosphere, unless its a huge tank thats very well cared for, and you have the time to invest in cleaning the aftermath of brimstone and hell after say, a bird, gets ripped apart, then i wouldnt touch it.
also, on the basis of inviting your college boys over, dude, ive been there, and thankfully, HAVENT done that. my tank was always my little sanctuary that you could look at but not touch. a bunch of buddies drinking beer watching mamals get fed is really border line (cough) psycho. buuuuut, thats your choice and my opinion. just feed them fish man, theres not really a battle when a mamal has to swim in cicles until its pulled down by caribes. 
i actually dont recommend any live food unless its properly quarenteened. and with me, i feed my p's only fish that ive kept in a quarenteen tank and only feed live food a few times a month at most. if even that. 
i keep my piranha for them. if you keep piranha for watching other animals get killed (yes its neat to watch p's eat) then your really into them for the wrong reasons. in other words, if you find yourself feeding your p's prepared foods and saying "this is pointless" or whatever, then you should invest in another fish. 
HOWEVER.......if you do infact feed exotic things like your proposing. please video tape that and post it up


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

do you normally do this or have you never tried it?

The only things I feed fish are beef, fish, and inverts.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

do what you want man!, i know your going to n e ways. u'll learn the hard way. i know i did


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Tell you what bro...
Forget about having piranhas 'til you grow up a little bit.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

well i dont know about piranhas but arrowanas do have a small portion of their diet made of humming birds and other small birds. Arrowanas get over 40 inches long (a lot larger in wild) and have awesome jumping abilities so birds flying overhead would naturally make a food source, as for p's i would doubt that one in the wild would ever get to feed on a bird.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Not to piss on your parade, but the likelihood of your piranhas even eating anything at all in front of all your college buddies is about zero to nil. Read up more on the fish before you buy them, I don't believe these are going to be the fish for you.


----------

